# What cable is used for RS 45 connection



## crfochs (Oct 12, 2009)

Just wondered if any one knows what belden cable number should be used.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Yeah, that should be in the specs, or your PM will tell you.


----------



## crfochs (Oct 12, 2009)

No spec sheet, I am the PM, and my " engineer" is having problems getting my the info. My customer wants this done and I have an email into my belden salesman but I thought I would try this.


----------



## Wireless (Jan 22, 2007)

What is an RS 45 connection?


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

can you provide a little more information ?


----------



## crfochs (Oct 12, 2009)

If is a diverter control panel that will be controlled on the plant automation. I engineer told me that he want me to tie it in on a RS 45 connection. I'm not sure of everything yet myself and I thought I would try this. When I find out what cable I need and what type of connection this is I will post it for everyone.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

An RJ-45? if so its just a cat 5. I have done this quite often in the past to tie in a remote I/O to the network.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*485*

Is it possibly a RS485 connection?


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

RIVETER said:


> Is it possibly a RS485 connection?


Yah, I think it it RS-485 too. Probably modbus.


----------



## look180 (Sep 24, 2009)

There is an RJ-45 connector and an RS-485 connector, they are two different things. They both use *cat5e* cable. The cable is either plenum or unplenum, shieled or unshielded. The RJ-45 is the connector used to connect data cables such as your computer to the data jack (ethernet). The RS-485 is a connector used to connect to a serial port on things such as hvac controllers or other computers etc.

The RJ-45 needs a special crimper to crimp on connectors.
The RS-485 usually comes installed on pre cut lengths i think.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Do you mean RS-485?

If so that is usually a shielded cable, the number of conductors depends on the equipment. If you where to run 4 condutor plus sheild you should be all set for either setup.

Click this link for examples

http://www.bb-elec.com/tech_articles/faq_rs485_connections.asp


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

look180 said:


> There is an RJ-45 connector and an RS-485 connector, they are two different things. They both use *cat5e* cable.


I have never seen cat 5e used for RS 485 connections, it may work but all RS-485 connections I have made used shielded cable.


----------

